# Pit in "white fang"



## onegrenade0321 (Dec 26, 2007)

does anyone know anything about the brindle pit in the movie white fang... bloodline or anything.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

no i don't, but i know exactly which dog you are talking about. I hope someone can help you out!!!


----------



## SouthKakBully (Jul 23, 2007)

You're talkin' about that brindle pit right?


----------



## onegrenade0321 (Dec 26, 2007)

*yeah*

yes the brindle that beats white fang ever since I was a kid I have wanted a dog just like that... but a little more dog friendly of course


----------



## lad777 (Oct 26, 2007)

I highly doubt that a pitbull can beat a wolf


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

lad777 said:


> I highly doubt that a pitbull can beat a wolf


I don't. A wolf is just a wild dog. They are a pack animal and show and recognize signs of submission. An APBT does not have these traits. If an APBT can take down a wild boar, they could take down a wolf. But this is another discusssion.


----------



## quaterboy22 (Nov 12, 2006)

wolf and a true pitbull , pit beatem win , no problem


----------



## lad777 (Oct 26, 2007)

dude a pitbull is a domesticated animal if anything the pitbull is submissive just like any other dog.. a wolf is a wild animal with killing insticts u cant tell a wolf to do this and that like a dog cause it has a mind of it own....plus the wolf has the advantage in every category bite strength,weight,agility,power,brains,and insticts...dude a full grown timber wolf can take down a damn bison


----------



## onegrenade0321 (Dec 26, 2007)

*whatever*

a wolf can take down a bison with the power of the pack... yeah they are bigger and have that wild cunning instinct but a wolf's instinct is to survive and to use the power of the pack, I think a pit is most likely a little more agile to. a big ballsy, hard headed, never quit pit would hands down stop a wolf into the dirt in a one on one war. but back to my question if anyone can tell me the pit in the movies bloodline it would be helpfull... I already checked the credits


----------



## SouthKakBully (Jul 23, 2007)

White Fang was a wolf hybrid, not a full blooded wolf. I do think a wolf would have trouble with a gamebred pitbull, because that's what they were originally bred to do, FIGHT!! Size doesn't matter in a fight. I couldn't find anything on that pits bloodline.


----------



## lad777 (Oct 26, 2007)

man ur dening the obvious a pitbulls fighting skills are overated by alot i can take on a pitbull one quick shot to the nose its nothing....a wolf has a bite force of 1500psi a pit 250psi common man a wolf's teeth are meant to crush elk,bison and large animal bones man all it take is one bite from the wolf and the pitbull would be out... and speaking of heads a wolfs jaw and bone structre are much larger and stronger...wolves live in violent environment what does the pitbull bring that the wolf hasnt been threw already...wolf's fight on a daily basses....I LOVE PITBULLS BUT WOLF'S ARE KILLING MACHINES

WOLF VS PITBULL



















WINNER: WOLF


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

i guess my post didnt got threw before, try watching the end credits in the movie im sure they say the dogs name and the owner or kennel it came from.


----------



## SouthKakBully (Jul 23, 2007)

lad777 said:


> man ur dening the obvious a pitbulls fighting skills are overated by alot i can take on a pitbull one quick shot to the nose its nothing....a wolf has a bite force of 1500psi a pit 250psi common man a wolf's teeth are meant to crush elk,bison and large animal bones man all it take is one bite from the wolf and the pitbull would be out... and speaking of heads a wolfs jaw and bone structre are much larger and stronger...wolves live in violent environment what does the pitbull bring that the wolf hasnt been threw already...wolf's fight on a daily basses....I LOVE PITBULLS BUT WOLF'S ARE KILLING MACHINES
> 
> WOLF VS PITBULL
> 
> ...


Man, that's a pic of an Ambully, not a gamebred pitbull. Wolves are very large and powerful, but a pitbull is pound for pound the better fighter. Once the pitbull gets hold of that neck and start shaking the shit of that wolf, it's over, because a game pit will not let go. A pit bull's bite force is more than 250 psi, it's around 450 psi. Wolves are great hunters, but they use the power of the pack to bring down large animals, not an individual effort. A when wolves do fight with each other the fights are very short. They don't fight to kill, just to show dominance. Man, a 65 lb wolverine would f*ck a wolf up, if he doesn't have his pack to help him.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

wolf vs wolverine...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

the last 5 seconds of that video says it all... The wolf walked away. An APBT wouldn't do that nor let the wolf walk away, they don't reconize defeat. The APBT sees the task, whatever it maybe (weight pull, fighting, loving all humans) through until the end and is completed to the best of their abilities. (it's called Gameness)

As for your statement that the wolf is the only one that can think for itself... Well... The APBT are the furthest thing from pack and wild animals. The dogs have been hand selected to be bred for Intellegence (which the ability to learn quickly by ones self... many people think intellegence is trainability which is not the case), for animal agression (not just to climb the tottem pole for dominance), HUMAN friendly, and originally bred to excel in the box with heart, wind, stamina, physically made to be a true athelete, and last but DEFINATELY not least gameness (which i described in the previous paragraph).


I agree you as a human being can stop a APBT with a blow to the nose because of the INTELLEGENCE of the APBT... they were bred to know the difference between humans and animals thus breeding out the undesired human agression. A TRUE APBT would NEVER hurt a human because Dogmen were to be in the box with their animals and pick them up in the HEAT of a fight and have trust that their dog will not bite him. There are the few exceptions to the rule, but just like the dogmen of yester-years they need to be culled. They have the ability to focus on one specific task and that was originally to DESTROY all animals reguardless of size.

As for bite PSI, that's a bunch of crud. There isn't a reliable way to test that... even if they do have such a thing to test bite strength it cannot be accurate because every animal (even within the same species) is different. just like with people you can't say that everyone healthy adult can lift 50 pounds because everyone is an individual. Some can lift more and some can't even THINK about lifting just that 50!!!


----------



## lad777 (Oct 26, 2007)

well i stick with my opinion a pitbull has no chance against a wolf.....i cant win this disscussion and this is a pitbull forum so ima leave it at that ...good disscussion tho:thumbsup:


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

i don't no who would win.... a wolf is a pack animal but they do do good by themselves... but the thing about a pit bull is they don't quit at anything they do... so the wolf might give up... i don't know who would win...


----------



## quaterboy22 (Nov 12, 2006)

i dont know what kind of pit u have lad, also tell me how do you messure the biting pressure of a dog , i always heard that was bullshit. group poll do would yall rather have mayday or the timberwolf ? mayday for me.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

A wolf is a wild animal genetically programmed to survive, not fight to the death. I'd be willing to bet that it's been done before and I don't know of any old doggers that switched to wolves for matching. So, what does that tell you? No matter who you talk to from any country in the world, with their own breed of fighting dog, they all have a huge amount of respect for the APBT. Even the Tosa guys don't bash the APBT and they are bringing a 130 pound fighter to the table, not a wild wolf. The Presa guys could not get their big ass dogs to do well against an APBT so they started breeding in pit bull blood so they could compete. Research the subject and don't speculate. You have the internet for God's sake, use it.:stick:


----------



## lad777 (Oct 26, 2007)

THIS IS KINDA FUNNY

"Grandma Fights Off Attacking Pit Bull, Saves Grandkids"

I GUESS THEY DO KNOW WHEN TO STOP...LOL

http://www.wkrn.com/nashville/news/grandma-fights-off-attacking-pit-bull-saves-grandkids/113174.htm


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Sound to me like you have a lot to learn about dogs and grandmas.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i dont see the humor in that


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I don't think that's funny, either.


----------



## lad777 (Oct 26, 2007)

the humor of IT IS grandma kicking the dogs ass.....yaL act like a pitbull is a ruthlless killing, dangerous machine...ITS NOT!!!!!!!!!!

quaterboy22---i have a normal pitbull and im guessing mayday is a dog??im not sure if ur asking me if i would rather have a dog or a timberwolf but if u are then i would pick the dog dont think its a good idea having a wild animal as a pet

as for psi...im not sure how that system works but the dangerous encounter guy tested it out on many animals and i think the pit bull measured around 200 sumthin and the pitbull was the last to the rott and the german shep....and but in the case of the wolf they had to corner it into a scared defensive state and it measured 4oo sumthin double of any dog...now is it accurate ??? i dont know ??? do i believe that the pitbull has moe bite force then that ?? YEA!! Do i believe that the wolf has more bite force then that???HELL YEA 100% SURE....SO I DONT THINK ITS 100% ACCURATE

buzhunter----WHAT THE HELL DOES THAT MEAN

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20060905165726AAKlxoa

this is one of those yahoo answer things just read and the website sources are at the bottom


----------



## lad777 (Oct 26, 2007)

pitbulls were not bred to dogfight it was bred to bull baiting theres a difference


also reports of The heaviest wild wolf on record, killed in Alaska in 1939, was 80 kg (175 lb)!!!!


pitbull Males weigh 35 to 65 pounds 


do the math!!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Ladd I am not sure where you are getting your facts but if you dont recognize Mayday, you really dont know facts about the American Pit Bull Terrier. Mayday is a game bloodline. Pound for Pound there is not a tougher dog out there, or wolf. The wolf and the APBT have two totally different styles of fighting. The wolf is a bite and release canine. Bite and release over and over. Now granted the Timberwolf is a 120lb canine and the ABPT is smaller. The Timberwolf does fight to the death many times when establishing pack orders and they are fierce hunters with great strength and drive. The APBT is a bite and shred canine, it usually never releases but gets ahold of muscle/skin and shakes, thus ripping and devestating its prey. The original APBT was bred for bull baiting but early on in history that was outlawed as bloodsport and the focus became dogfighting. (ironic, seems like a bloodsport also) The APBT as it was originally created was a warrior bred to fight to the death and ignore pain. Granted the wolf would have size on the APBT and this could prove to be advantageous, but if a game APBT close in size took on a wolf, it would be a close call. It could go either way. The wolf does have wild natural killing instincs and the APBT has a never quit attitude so it would be a rough match thats for sure. It would not be a cakewalk either way. 
Also the APBT was never bred to be human aggressive, high prey dirve yess but not human aggressive. I do not think the APBT is a ruthless killing machine but to say the dogs are not highly DA is ludicrous.


----------



## SouthKakBully (Jul 23, 2007)

lad777 said:


> pitbulls were not bred to dogfight it was bred to bull baiting theres a difference
> 
> also reports of The heaviest wild wolf on record, killed in Alaska in 1939, was 80 kg (175 lb)!!!!
> 
> ...


You ever heard, "It's not the size of the dog in the fight, but the size of the fight in the dog." All that weight could be a disadvantage. As far as bite force, there isn't any accurate way to measure it. Depends on the breed and the individual dog. And bite force doesn't mean a d*mn thing to a game APBT. They have a very high tolerance for pain. Once an APBT gets a good bite, it's not going to let go until it's opponent is dead, unlike a wolf.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm done with this thread. It was a great debate, but now it's just childish. Thanks for keeping it clean guys!


----------



## lad777 (Oct 26, 2007)

again with the bitting and never letting go crap....dude bite force does matter all it takes is one bite from a wolf to crush a pitbull and teach him a lesson...I can't make a point with yal so ima just quit............ ok



THIS DISSCUSSION IS OvER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

lad777 said:


> the humor of IT IS grandma kicking the dogs ass.....*yaL act like a pitbull is a ruthlless killing, dangerous machine...ITS NOT*!!!!!!!!!!


I'm sorry if you read this in any of my posts. I would never intentionally paint this breed in that light.

I would also like to add that you cannot compare a true blue, gamey, man loving APBT to a man biting cur.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

lad777 said:


> can't make a point with yal so ima just quit............ ok
> THIS DISSCUSSION IS OvER!!!!!!!!!


Too bad. You can learn a lot around here and the last thing the dog world needs is another uneducated pit bull owner.


----------



## lad777 (Oct 26, 2007)

wat the hell are u tryin to say buzzhunter???


i joined this site cause i finally got a dog and my fav breed i was interstead in this site


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Lad777, it seems to me that you have a lot to learn about dogs. Not saying it's a bad thing. Everyone has to learn in order to become educated. If this is truly your favorite breed, then don't get mad when someone disagrees with you. It would help you a lot if you would inquire as to why someone has a different point of view rather than just getting mad and giving up on the discussion. It's pretty obvious from your posts here in this thread that you are not very well informed about the dogs you claim to love so why not learn? Try being open minded. Everyone here who disagreed with you is basing their opinion on fact not speculation and fantasy. When I was younger I too beleived that there was no way a little pit bull could compete with a wolf but I read and researched and eventually just accepted facts. You would be doing the entire pit bull world a service by becoming an educated owner.


----------



## lad777 (Oct 26, 2007)

im not mad and im not forcing no one to change thier minds im just stating my opinions...obviously u werent reading my posts when i said that its my first pitbull ever...and about being opened minded u dont see me cusing or threating and forcing people to agree with me do u.....and what do u mean by educated owner u telling me that i have to learn every single thing about a dog before i buy one??!!

and yea pitbull is my fav breed i think there the best and no the wolf is not my fav animal...and im only being real when i say that my fav breed cannot take on a wolf...do i stop liking it because i think that it cant take on a wolf no!!


----------



## onegrenade0321 (Dec 26, 2007)

I would just like to say to all the guys on here who seem to be getting a little worn out with this discussion that yes while it is childish, that is what makes it fun... so lets not take this so seriously


----------



## lad777 (Oct 26, 2007)

I Agree With U!!!1


----------



## lad777 (Oct 26, 2007)

Now I Feel Like Having Another Disscussion


----------



## quaterboy22 (Nov 12, 2006)

just admit you dont know what your talking about .


----------



## onegrenade0321 (Dec 26, 2007)

I thought about it for a little while and debated with myself over if being an educated owner is really a big deal... I thought to myself it depends on the dog because I have seen lazy pits that were just like your friends lab and maybe we are all just a little to full of ourselves thinking that you have to know everything. then I remembered when one of the guys I work with said that all pits should be shot!!! really thats a quote. and I have made up my mind that while your dog might, to you, just be a lovable friend like any other dog... to everyone else he is a pit. and you need to be able to explain why that is okay... you have to arm yourself with information. so I have started a list of what I hope will be 101 reasons you should own a pitbull here is what I have so far 
1. Gen. patton had a bull terrier
2. the dog on the little raskles was a APBT
3.chance on the movie homeward bound what a pit
4.Hellen Keller (a blind and def woman) had a pitbull named stubby
5.while yes they were bred for fighting, they were also bred not to bite people while doing so.
6.pitbulls are winners and america loves a winner (or at least it used to)
7.WWII era patriotic posters often featured pitbulls
8.Pres. Teddy roosevelt owned a pitbull
9.Fred astaire owned a pitbull
10.Pres. Woodrow Wilson owned a pitbull (OAPB)
11.humphry bogart (OAPB)
okay screw this here is a list of people all of whom own pitbulls add the numbers yourself
jack johnson 
sinbad
james caan
orlando bloom
rachel ray
michael J fox named burnaby
jessica alba
john stewart
brad pitt
the dog in the movie "cheaper by the Dozen is a pit"
look thats all Ill put for now but anyone one who says they have never seen a good pit to you as an owner and an ambassedor you need to able to tell them things like this


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

ok i got a question , did the originator of this thread find out where the dog came from? i was wondering what kennel also if he/she found out.


----------



## onegrenade0321 (Dec 26, 2007)

oh and quarter boy... that was a little rude... teach dont preach, dont focus on what someone doesnt know focus on what you can teach them


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Figgy1682 said:


> ok i got a question , did the originator of this thread find out where the dog came from? i was wondering what kennel also if he/she found out.


LOL I'd actually still like to know that too.


----------



## onegrenade0321 (Dec 26, 2007)

thats a big "NO" I just cant find any information at all on the dog...


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm not sure how to go about finding out who the pit was in the movie "White Fang" unless it is in the credits or you contact the producers directly.
I haven't seen that movie for quite awhile and can't even remember the dog honestly.



> 3.chance on the movie homeward bound what a pit


Actually that is an American Bull Dog



> the dog in the movie "cheaper by the Dozen is a pit"


Also an American Bull Dog

I have a couple of books and an old pit bull gazette that lists some famous owners there is also have a lot more listed on a thread from awhile ago on 
PitBullForum which has some owners from different sports teams and other star status if you are interested in taking a peek to add more to your list you should check that site out.


----------



## quaterboy22 (Nov 12, 2006)

onegrenade , first off i am not talking crap if someone wants to come on a pitbull board and be that dumb the deserve it , also that "pit " in homeward bound was an american bulldog he was a grandson of "johnsons dick the bruiser II ", and also the pit in the little rascels was the first AKC reg amstaff he was a colby dog that was also UKC, and also just so you know since your so full of information in the 1990's movie the little rascels pete was an american bulldog. im all about sharing my knowledge but dont come on here saying a wolf can out game a pit, homeboy is clueless . i will be the first to say i dont know everything about this wonderful breed but at 24yr old i know alot and am wanting to learn more. 
always willing to help people if i can with pit questions.
with respect, KYAN
www.tankennels.com


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Ok this thread has remained pretty civil but is going nowhere, so to head off the train headed for the bluff...................Im closing it.


----------

